# National Earth Day!



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 22, 2016)

*
**
Support Environmental Protection! 
*Create your own green campaign! 
*
#EarthDay



Reality Check
**
*



*


*



*



Green Poem
*



*


The History of Earth Day


What are YOU doing today to help our planet?





*​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 22, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> *What are YOU doing today to help our planet?*​




All I can!

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 22, 2016)

*The Time Is Now





* 
Time for celebration, relaxation and inspiration,
For new beginnings and finding better ways of being.
Time for fresh creation and affirmation,
For experiencing beauty and love
In more meaningful ways.

Time for living and forgiving, 
For healing ourselves, each other and our world.
For listening to intuition and inspiration, 
So that healing may flow through us,
Showing us ways of conducting our lives
More wholly and meaningfully.
For reaching out to each other in friendship 
Learning to love wisely,
Totally and unconditionally.
Finding fulfilment by doing
Things for our planet and healing it,
Instead of merely taking from it.

Time for striving to fulfil our own Highest potential,
As well as that of all humankind and the Earth.
Every one of us doing their share of making 
God’s greatest dreams and ambitions 
For us and our world come true, 
With our help.
Time for living in peace and kinship 
With all sentient beings in this world
And our other world.

Time for freedom from all oppression,
Especially of the spiritual kind.
Shedding false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions,
Which far too long stopped us from recognising our true nature
And acting in keeping with it. 
Time for walking our talk,
Living our ideals and following our 
Highest aspirations by refusing to give in 
To the desires of our lower earthly nature,
Resisting selfishness and greed and
Setting an example others may wish to follow.

Time for sewing fresh seeds,
In our own hearts and minds and those of others.
Mustering the courage to be heard 
With the voice of our true selves,
So that we may fully become once more 
That which we always have been,
Since long before all life on this planet began:
Children of God, whose nature is love.

That’s why I’m telling you: ‘The time is now!’

Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius
​
From ‘Words Of Wisdom, Hope & Encouragement’

 * * *
​
​


----------



## Sonata (Apr 22, 2016)

Today - Friday 22 April - is also the beginning of Passover.  Chag v'Kasher Sameah to those members of WF who will be celebrating this evening.


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm seeking UK citizens willing to start a new pressure group. Any environmental activists can PM me and I will explain.


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 22, 2016)

Happy Passover time to all Jewish members of our forum. 

As I didn't know much about this very important festival in the Jewish calendar, 
I had a look with the help of Google and found the following:

'The Passover Celebrations'

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## LeeC (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you PC for including the "Reality Check" in your post, as it exemplifies our subjective ways. This thread getting off-track, I thought I'd bring it back to its original subject matter. 

Too often we're focused on the "I" bubble and true consideration for our progeny is clouded. At its roots what the natural world that sustains our being is about is the continuum of physical life, not any one species. To that end it's how well we coexist in the biodiversity and habitat we evolved in that will determine how our progeny fare. 

A while back I tried to portray a contrast of individual perspectives in an attempt to broaden understanding, so if you'll humor me:*
Discordant Voices*
by L. G. Cullens 2016​
As evenfall descends and shadows grow long, 
sunset is reflected on a mirrored lake 
where waterbirds glide with ballerina grace, 
and the shore is alive with wood thrush song.
As evenfall descends on the vale of trial
                            the lake reeds sway in a breeze of change,  
                            and a loon's eerie tremolo cry is heard 
                            resonating like a banshee's dire wail.​
Above an osprey soars beckoning the spirit
to behold natural wonders from winged eye.
An intent masked raptor silently patrolling,
this Pandion fisher's precision exquisite.
Above an osprey soars stirring Nature to weep,
                            its wretched cheereek cheereek inconsolable.
                            A clutch of broken egg shells stark testimony
                            to ourkind's tragic legacy of poisoned deceit.​
Beyond bison calmly pasture on the prairie
evoking a sense of rightness with the world.
Old-world beasts picturesque in their habitat,
speak to our caring for life's bountiful glory.
Beyond is gone bison's once thundering journey, 
                            scores of millions slaughtered in base greed.
                            So too the prairie plowed under for our crops,
                            an agrochemical habitat of biodiverse absurdity.​
Distant mountains striking and stalwart
define our horizons and feeling of place.
Ice caped altars reaching heavenward
cradling life's concert in their bulwark.
Distant mountains with nagging ice cap melt,
                            diminishing the elusive wolverine's habitat,
                            while waxing seas for waning marine life,
                            spun by deniers as a climate change dealt.​
Continents apart the trumpet of an elephant.
A matriarch signaling all beware her wrath,
should any being harbor harm to her family.
Nature's resonance in its clarity eloquent.
Continents apart a lone elephant seeks solace,
                            grieving mightily at the degree of atrocity
                            in coming upon a bleached boneyard sans ivory.
                            How long will Nature condone our skewed bias?​
The birds, bees, and blossoms aplenty a wonder,
adding boundless beauty and bounty to our lives.
Nature's canvas a mosaic of unlimited potential,
with bustle of life hastening hither and yonder.
The birds, bees, and blossoms declining a grief,
                            swept up naïve victims of agribusiness cleansing.
                            A vibrancy our descendants may never appreciate,
                            given control of nature is a self-serving belief.
​
Where the twain shall meet is our destiny,
              somewhere between harmony and attrition.
              Could it be our course unseen is reason,
              that may burgeon forth in our progeny?
​
​


----------



## Sonata (Apr 22, 2016)

LeeC said:


> Thank you PC for including the "Reality Check" in your post, as it exemplifies our subjective ways. This thread getting off-track, I thought I'd bring it back to its original subject matter.



I apologise if I took this thread off-track.  But I ask you to please understand that this is a very special day for me and no doubt other members of WF - therefore I wished to note that it is so.

Thank you.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2016)

(America) Earth Day; saving the world. What can you do? 

How about, for starters, picking up your fucking trash? And teach your kids to pick up their trash. You should  publicly confront or shame litterers. It may be wise to judge whether they can kick your ass, first (notice my comma?). If you're in your vehicle judge whether you can drive away before they get you. 

And just for reference...  did you know that in other cultures they don't throw their trash? Amazing, isn't it? Take Sweden for instance, the average Swede would consider us (the U. S.) pigs. Why? Because, to them, we live in a pigsty. We throw our trash everywhere. Just take a look around; take a picture and you'll notice. 

As far as 'Saving the planet' (unless you live in a yurt) you should realize that there are really just two kinds of people: those who are only interested in exploiting (developers, gold mine operators and such) period, and those who are interested in exploiting to a degee. You probably fall into the second group. We are selfish by nature. It's built into our D.N.A. Food and housing and things mean security. Ultimately, without them we die.  For us, practically, this  equates to money, a scarcity of which causes all sorts of problems, and anxiety.  Without enough money, wives leave you; children end up in prison. 

We use and exploit our planet to get things, which means to get money. We're only just now exploring the possibility of 'Sustainable Living'. That means not using things up, our resources, like we currently are. Mostly, unless you're a college student or a hippy, it sounds like bullshit. Why? Because it's impractical. Someday, when we run out, we'll be forced. Let's hope that we can figure things out before it gets to that.


----------



## LeeC (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you Kevin, very levelheaded and pertinent   Happy to see others on the road of life looking out the windshield instead of at themselves in the rearview mirror.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Apr 22, 2016)

My wife and I try to help the Earth everyday.  We recycle, and compost everything we can.  When we grocery shop, rarely do we go to the center of the store.   We grow our own veggies when we can.  Our actual trash, is down to about a full bag per every 2 weeks.   Now, we don't hug the trees in our yard, but we do what we can to help out.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 22, 2016)

Actually, I have a funny story about Earth Day. I was in the second grade on the first Earth Day in 1970. They had all the kids appreciate the day by having us clean the schoolyard. I'm not sure that was the right approach, but some of us no doubt became environmentally conscious anyway. :lol:


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 22, 2016)

Funny story:

When we built our house out in the country (out of strawbales, but that is another story), InstituteWoman and I wanted one of those super efficient front-loading washing machines. We figured that would cut down on our water usage and potentially reduce our energy consumption as well. 

We were really disappointed by the performance of the washer, though. No matter how careful we were to use the cold water wash cycles, everything seemed to shrink a little or (often) a lot every time we washed. We couldn't figure out what the problem was. 

Eventually, we realized that everything was always hot after the final rinse, which was supposed to be in cold water. So, I yanked the washer away from the wall to check the hookups, and the hot and cold were connected to the back of the washer right. Weird, huh? In desperation, I decided to unhook the washer and see if the outlets were plumbed right. First, I opened up the cold water to let it run into a bucket, and OH MY GOD, the cold water was steaming hot! 

Turns out, the plumber had somehow reversed the connections in the wall. Instead of reducing our energy consumption by washing everything in cold water with our fancy washing machine, we had been using extra energy (and destroying our clothes) by washing everything in hot water. I reversed the connections to the washer, and everything is much happier and more energy efficient now.

My point is just that we often mean well while still not doing what we could to help our planet--often through no intentional fault of our own. We need to reevaluate what we are doing, see where we are making mistakes or maybe just could do more, and adjust our behavior accordingly. Good intentions are easily subverted by a lack of knowledge or inconvenience.

We should take care of our planet every single day we have the privilege of living on it, but today is a good day to take stock of how we are doing at that job. At least I know that my washing machine is hooked up right, and we don't use hot water to wash everything anymore--now I just need to find the next improvement in my lifestyle!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> How about, for starters, picking up your fucking trash? And teach your kids to pick their trash. You should  publicly confront or shame litterers. It may be wise to judge whether they can kick your ass, first (notice my comma?). If you're in your vehicle judge whether you can drive away before they get you.



Thank you, Kevin! This sparked a memory of watching True Life; I'm Moving Overseas for Love. Let me warn you ahead of time - this guy is ... pardon my French ..._ an asshole_. Mike went into the Marines. He was stationed in Japan, fell in love and now wants to relocate to Japan after his service. During the taping, Mike is seen throwing litter in bushes walking along _foreign _streets during his visit. He feels as if it's okay to continue his old habits as a hick back home. He grew up in the rural parts of West Virginia. Here's an update.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 22, 2016)

As for picking up trash...   My funny story.  

We have an anti-litter slogan in our part of the world.  "Don't Mess with Texas"  So when my son dropped a gum wrapper, my then 3-year old daughter very loudly proclaimed, "<brother's name> is messing with Texas!!!"


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 22, 2016)

astroannie said:


> As for picking up trash...   My funny story.
> 
> We have an anti-litter slogan in our part of the world.  "Don't Mess with Texas"  So when my son dropped a gum wrapper, my then 3-year old daughter very loudly proclaimed, "<brother's name> is messing with Texas!!!"



That's really cute! Love her! Future activist! 



Check out these *DIY projects*! Your kids may enjoy them! I really like the diary idea. 









Here are some *more*. I absolutely love the bird feeder!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks, but the youngest is 17 and he's more interested in videogames.  Maybe I can interest the 19yo, but she's more into bigger things.  Her current idea is to turn some cinderblocks and fence posts into a bench for the back "patio" (which is really a tiny bit of concrete unworthy of the designation). She's the one studying engineering at University of Houston. _Civil _engineering.


----------



## Book Cook (Apr 22, 2016)

I used to be worried about what people are doing to the Earth, but then I realised that people can only obliterate themselves, and the Earth will recover.


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 23, 2016)

*Mother Earth
*
Our planet is a manifestation 
Of the Great Mother of all life.
She experiences Herself 
As physical beings through us. 
She looks at Herself with our eyes
And perceives earthly life through our senses.
Like us she awakens
To the miracle of each new day.
And for us it’s time to wake up spiritually,
To become aware of our true nature. 

As beloved children of the Universe,
Whose true nature is love,
Each one of us has the right
To love and be loved,
To find happiness and fulfilment.
Yet, this cannot happen until we ourselves 
Become more loving and giving,
For each one of us is an integral part 
Of the living and beating 
Heart of the whole of the Creation.

The Earth we walk upon and the Sun, 
Without whose light and warmth 
No life would be possible,
Are gifts from the Highest.
Our gratitude for the life
The Highest Forces of Creation
Are giving us with each day anew,
Blesses and heals all parts
Of our own being and our world
Together into one.
The illusion of separateness dissolves
And again we are consciously aware 
That in truth we have always 
Remained at one with God and all life.

We have come into this lifetime
To act as Earth’s guardians and caretakers, 
Each doing their best to put a halt
To the robbing and plundering
Of her precious resources. 
Through us and our efforts 
She is slowly transforming herself
Into a planet of healing and peace. 

Thanks and praise be to Thee, 
Great Spirit and Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## LeeC (Apr 23, 2016)

Back to the practicalities of Earth Day:




*The Beaver and the Bee*
by L. G. Cullens​

Focusing as we do on ourselves we lose sight of the biodiversity that sustains our very being. In not respectfully coexisting we are in effect threatening our existence by accelerating evolutionary adaptations to counterbalance our excesses. By way of example, consider two Keystone species that we've diminished.

To many, if considered at all, the beaver may be a cute rodent, a pest, and even a source of warm coats and hats. In reality as much as thirty to fifty percent of all post-glacial sedimentation (above bedrock) formed from beavers’ labor. That is, the fertile landscapes we value for crops. Beavers decrease damaging floods, recharge drinking water aquifers reducing droughts, help remove pollutants from surface and ground water, and decrease erosion. In doing so they promote biodiversity for the benefit of all life forms.

Bees are another Keystone species having greatly facilitated our existence in helping mould a conducive habitat over more than a hundred million years. Recognizing their benefit we began making direct use of their efforts a mere thousands of years ago. Bees primarily benefit the environment in assisting many plants in propagating, and us in particular with our agricultural endeavors. More telling today with our agrochemical excesses is their being environmental indicators. 

Of course, these are but two of untold life forms that make our existence possible. The better one understands the intricate dance of life, the more aware one is of our need to live in respectful coexistence with all life forms. 

The hurdle it seems is for humans to get beyond our fanciful self-aggrandizing ways. Earth Day is a time to refocus our thoughts and efforts throughout the year, not a new-year's resolution day quickly forgotten. Think of the world our children's children will have to get by in.


----------



## Winston (Apr 23, 2016)

For those that don't know, I'm so far to "the right" that I make Attila the Hun look like Bernie Sanders' campaign manager.

That said, I take public transportation to work.  On the days I don't, I ride my 60 mpg motorcycle.  We raise chickens, and just replanted our vegetable garden.  My son walks or bicycles everywhere, and rarely asks for a ride.  My wife is an avid thrift store shopper, and was long before the hipsters made it fashionable.

Reduce, reuse, recycle?  Duh!  Welcome to the 21st century.  Most of us can't afford to be wasteful.  Those that can waste do waste, THEN they buy indulgences like these ridiculous "carbon credits" or such nonsense.  Does your Prius (and it's tax credit) make you a better person?  Something is better than nothing when you're being charitable, but I see a lot of folks just doing stuff to make themselves feel better.  There is no practical way to transfer what little wealth I have to some dirt poor family in Sub-Saharan Africa.  Deal with your own guilt.  I ain't buying it.

George Carlin said it best (paraphrase):
"...maybe The Earth WANTED plastic bags.  Maybe the only reason we crawled out of caves and built cities was so eventually we'd give Gaia plastic bags!  And maybe, now that we've finished our job, The Earth has no more use for us..."

"Earth Day"?  Bah.  People Day.


----------



## dale (Apr 23, 2016)

i always burn an old tire for earth day. it tends to piss the hippies off.


----------



## LeeC (Apr 23, 2016)

@ Winston

I appreciate your thoughts and practical view. We're not that far apart and yes it is essentially a people day. If I didn't care about the world my grandson will have to get by in, for my grandson's sake, I'd take the view that Book Cook expressed earlier in this thread. Just getting by is a struggle for most of us, and where we participate in the excesses is mostly hoist upon us by those that influence the economy for their substantial material gain. Throughout the history of Earth there have been cycles, and now with more aware of the perfect storm just over the horizon lo and behold big oil is becoming the tobacco industry in their focus. It's a narrow focus though, and may well prove to be too little too late. My best to you and yours.

@ dale

Why did your perspective not surprise me  and I apologize if my thoughts were an irritation. We all have our viewpoints and my is born of my rearing. Come to think of it, I know some real right wingers on the res that believe helping Earth is staking someone out on an anthill  Burn your tire, but please not upwind from me. My best to you and your daughter.


----------



## dale (Apr 23, 2016)

LeeC said:


> @ Winston
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts and practical view. We're not that far apart and yes it is essentially a people day. If I didn't care about the world my grandson will have to get by in, for my grandson's sake, I'd take the view that Book Cook expressed earlier in this thread. Just getting by is a struggle for most of us, and where we participate in the excesses is mostly hoist upon us by those that influence the economy for their substantial material gain. Throughout the history of Earth there have been cycles, and now with more aware of the perfect storm just over the horizon lo and behold big oil is becoming the tobacco industry in their focus. It's a narrow focus though, and may well prove to be too little too late. My best to you and yours.
> 
> ...



lol. no. it's not like that. i didn't even read your posts before i made that comment. it doesn't bother me when people
celebrate religious holidays. that's your privilege. but that's how i see "earth day". it's like the "christmas ham day"
for global warming evangelicals. but it's nothing i hold against anyone for celebrating. everyone needs a religion of
some sort, i suppose.


----------



## escorial (Apr 23, 2016)

dale i hope you can finally resolve your issues with Prince now he has left this earth...


----------



## dale (Apr 23, 2016)

escorial said:


> dale i hope you can finally resolve your issues with Prince now he has left this earth...



lol. dude...i was so sad hearing that. rarely do i care when celebrities die. but i was almost in tears over that one.


----------



## Winston (Apr 23, 2016)

escorial said:


> dale i hope you can finally resolve your issues with Prince now he has left this earth...



He seemed to be a good man.  If someone planted a tree in his honor, I would not object.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 29, 2016)




----------

